# Will my MBK trust me again?



## Keish (12 mo ago)

Hi guys. I'm a new reptile owner (got my 6 week old MBK last week). I've given her time to adapt to her new home, she's accepted food from me, and has gotten used to my scent. I just started handling her, and things went well until I dropped her on a carpet. As I picked her up in panic, she musked me. She's moving fine in her viv and appears normal. My biggest concern is if she'll ever allow me to handle her again.
Many thanks for all the help.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, she will.


----------



## Keish (12 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> Yes, she will.


Thank you. That takes a load off


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Check out Lori Torrini on YouTube, you might find some of her videos useful


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

FYI - even without dropping they love to musk


----------



## Buttersballpython (8 mo ago)

Considering that snakes are, just putting this out there, not the smartest creatures in the world, she will eventually forget about it and move on. Just make sure to have a firm but gentle grip when holding her.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Buttersballpython said:


> Considering that snakes are, just putting this out there, not the smartest creatures in the world


Don't underestimate their intelligence. Granted they aren't like a dog or cat that can learn tricks, but they are not as dumb as a lot of people think. Retics are particularly quick to learn routine and can even distinguish between its keeper or a stranger. As to how well they remember good or bad experiences, well that's questionable...


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

I do love an oxymoron 😁


----------

